# Field Trip - Tarantula Pics



## Liron Samuels (Apr 14, 2006)

Went for a short field trip the other day. Found some nice scorpions and quite a few Chaetopelma aegyptiaca, including a male and female together under a rock. :}  We didn't disturb them too much.  







Here's the couple. Bad pic, but like I said we didn't want to disturb them.





































You can see the scorpion pics here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=648459#post648459


----------



## LongDucDong (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice finds! They look so happy to see you!


----------



## T.Raab (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,

_Chaetopelma aegyptiaca_ is now _Chaetopelma gracile_.


----------



## BEN-V (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow ! Great pics !


----------



## ErikH (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice photos.  We don't have finds like that in Illinois.


----------



## GQ. (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice finds!  I always enjoy seeing tarantulas in the wild.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 15, 2006)

Great lookin T!!


----------



## alucard1965 (Apr 15, 2006)

I wish we had stuff like that in michigan.Nice pics


----------



## common spider (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice pics.It seems like you had a good field trip.


----------

